# G5 Prime bow's?



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Has any body shot the G5 prime bow's? If so what did you think of em?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

They make great bows! let-off is suppose to be the best there is! I would say there isnt really a BAD bow out there... Go shoot one and find what fits you... nothing wrong with shooting 10 different bows or 20, 30 haha if thats what it takes to find one.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've shot the g5 and think they are a good bow. One thing I found was the bottom cam looked like it was touching the cable and was wearing the serving a bit. I don't know how much the bow had been shot it was last years model. If it had been shot a bunch its a non issue.

The bow is ok fast pretty quiet and im sure its a shooter. It pulls smooth and also comes with a lifetime string replacement or they replace them every other year. This is a great money saver if you don't make your own strings. 

I would seriously consider this bow if I was in the market for a new bow. Heck you could put a good sight, rest and pick up some arrows for the price you pay for the carbon bows which wont shoot any better.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I currently shoot an element so the reason I'm asking is G5 may sponsor a project I'm involved in, that's why I am asking about there bows. I will have to find a place that carries em and go check them out.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

They make a good product. Draw is nice, wall is solid, they are quiet at the shot, not as fast as they claim, but a good bow. The drawback is they are draw length specific and since noone in the industry can agree on what is a proper way to measure that, they are thus all a little different so try to draw one with your release at your draw length before you go diving in. From a retail standpoint, at a price of $950-1000 no thanks... not with all the other brands there are out there with adjustability and better pricing for apples-apples speeds/smoothness/quietness/etc... Who would say no to something for free though?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I own a Prime Shift and I have to disagree with some of the statements posted. They meet and if not exceed IBO and the draw lengths are right on. The real reason to buy a Prime is accuracy, no bow can compare to the prime in that regard. Almost zero cam lean or limb twist, because of the cam technology. no more grouping to the right or left at eighty yards and wondering why. Dead center down the pipe, why? NO CAM LEAN....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've never had a problem with cam lean on any of my bows... :mrgreen: They shoot right where you point them clear out to 80 yards. Trouble is, I aint that good at pointing them...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Hitting left or right at 80 yards may be that your bubble is 1/16 or even 1/32" off plumb... that much distance and your breathing, your heartbeat and your grip play into it a ton. Average margin of error for even the best archers in the world is an inch per 10 yards... so an 8" circle at 80 yards...


----------

